# annoying physical symptoms, my head feels weird



## dolphin (Jun 3, 2016)

I know a lot of people here tend to complain about the psychological symptoms of DP, but I have a lot of weird physical symptoms and I'm just wondering if anyone else is experiencing the same thing or has any advice. I have this weird dizziness/lightheadedness almost 24/7, constant fatigue, head pressure, frequent headaches, and this tense feeling in my head, as though my brain is being squeezed... it doesn't hurt but it's really annoying.

I got an MRI done so I know there is nothing wrong with my brain, but I seriously don't understand how I can have all these weird neurological symptoms, given that DP is psychological.

I was taking an SSRI for two months to try to help my anxiety but it didn't help with my bizarre head sensations :/


----------



## Zed (Jul 25, 2015)

dolphin said:


> I know a lot of people here tend to complain about the psychological symptoms of DP, but I have a lot of weird physical symptoms and I'm just wondering if anyone else is experiencing the same thing or has any advice. I have this weird dizziness/lightheadedness almost 24/7, constant fatigue, head pressure, frequent headaches, and this tense feeling in my head, as though my brain is being squeezed... it doesn't hurt but it's really annoying.
> 
> I got an MRI done so I know there is nothing wrong with my brain, but I seriously don't understand how I can have all these weird neurological symptoms, given that DP is psychological.
> 
> I was taking an SSRI for two months to try to help my anxiety but it didn't help with my bizarre head sensations :/


Those physical symptoms you've described are typical feelings one experiences when dissociating. I think you'll find just about everyone here has described the same feelings at some time..

There're no pharmaceutical medications developed to treat dissociation so it's not surprising the SSRI's had no impact on your bizarre head sensations..


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

Yep, exactly the same for me. 24/7 dizziness which isn't typical dizziness, because it's not the kind of vertigo that can be assessed and diagnosed through the normal medical channels. I went through all the tests in the hospital - the spinning chair, disorientation/balance tests, water in the ears, everything. They concluded everything was normal. And yet I feel very far from normal. The fatigue is my constant enemy as well, I've talked about that a great deal on here. For me, the headaches were present in the very beginning of DPDR. They were intense, and made me believe I was looking at vestibular migraines, as they tend to affect balance. Yet the neurologists weren't diagnosing me with that either, presumably because like you, all my scans and tests were clear. So in the end they all just kind of left me hanging, and years later, I still feel the same. I often wish I was born 50 or so years later, because I feel like there would've been some sort of treatment or cure for this. Or at least, a great deal more understanding of it.


----------



## dolphin (Jun 3, 2016)

Good to know that I am not the only one feeling like this!! It sucks


----------



## Sportsdude8 (Apr 25, 2015)

Hey chicane... Maybe u have leaky gut syndrome...it's hardly diagnosed... You should check draxe.com. I've been on his program for about 2 weeks. I've gotten my energy back and some concentration.. I've changed my diet, exercise and taking supplements and I've been feeling better. You should look into it


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

it's from the medication....


----------



## dolphin (Jun 3, 2016)

babybowrain said:


> it's from the medication....


I had this before I started medication


----------

